# DC trip



## ejyamada (Aug 7, 2011)

I am traveling to Washington D.C. next month. Anyone know some interesting yarn shops to visit while I am there?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

google 'Washington DC yarn shop"


----------



## barb (Jan 23, 2011)

check out knitmaps.com with city or zip for a list in area..hope that helps!


----------



## pfallon44 (Jun 26, 2011)

My daughter who lives in Silver Spring goes to a nice one in downtown Bethesda. Sorry I can't remember the name, but if you are in downtown Bethesda someone will be able to direct you to it.


----------



## ladybug (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm heading to DC tomorrow morning- I'll try to scout some out!


----------



## procrastin8or (Jul 1, 2011)

barb said:


> check out knitmaps.com with city or zip for a list in area..hope that helps!


Does that work for other countries as well? I'm going to Iceland (FINALLY!) soon and would like to visit a yarn shop - because I doubt I'll be able to afford one of their gorgeous Icelandic sweaters. sigh.


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

I asked this same question recently because I'm going to DC next week. Here's the shops that were suggested to me. Fiber Space and Knit Happens in Alexandria, VA, and Uniquities in McClean, VA.


----------



## fiberjunki (Aug 12, 2011)

If you're going to be in DC proper, please try Looped Yarn Works on Connecticut Ave just above DuPont Circle. Great little shop, beautiful yarn and the nicest, knowledgeable staff.


----------



## ejyamada (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the information. For those of you going before I do, let me know what you think about the shops. 
Elaine


----------



## kim82352 (Jun 9, 2011)

A Tangled Skein is a great shop in Hyattsville, Maryland, a suburb very close to the DC border.


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi!! New to the Group, but live in MD!!

My favorite shops are... don"t remember Names (sorry) But there is a great little shop in Georgetown. On the corner of Wisconsin Ave and M St. (right across from the entrance to Georgetown Park - A shopping mall) 

Then In Rockville MD... called Woolwinders on Kentlands Blvd!!

Daniele


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

The best yarn shop to go to is A Tangled Skein in Hyattsville or College Park, MD 301-779-3399. Just tell them Carlyta (frequent buyer) sent you. You will need a car though--not close to any subway lines.


----------



## ejyamada (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks, We will have a car for a few days.


----------



## SopranoKnits&Crochets (Apr 19, 2011)

All About Yarn in Columbia MD - not too far from DC


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Now how could I have missed shop in Georgetown...... DARN!!!! Guess I need another trip. Don't forget to visit the cupcake bakery there in Georgetown. Yim, yum, yum.


----------



## pattycakegranny (Jun 1, 2011)

I lived in Iceland some years ago. We were able to go directly to Alafoss' outlet (of sorts) out in the country and go through bins of yarn. You could buy bags of 10 skeins, or individual ones. This yarn was totally natural - you may find little bits of twigs or grass in the yarn, as it was untreated, just spun. The extra benefit was the natural lanolin made my hands very smooth and soft.


----------



## canaryone (Aug 12, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> The best yarn shop to go to is A Tangled Skein in Hyattsville or College Park, MD 301-779-3399. Just tell them Carlyta (frequent buyer) sent you. You will need a car though--not close to any subway lines.


I really like A Tangled Skein, too! :thumbup:

Theresa


----------



## procrastin8or (Jul 1, 2011)

pattycakegranny said:


> I lived in Iceland some years ago. We were able to go directly to Alafoss' outlet (of sorts) out in the country and go through bins of yarn. You could buy bags of 10 skeins, or individual ones. This yarn was totally natural - you may find little bits of twigs or grass in the yarn, as it was untreated, just spun. The extra benefit was the natural lanolin made my hands very smooth and soft.


'Appreciate the tip! Hope I can score some yarn and see the Northern Lights, too.


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

canaryone said:


> Carlyta said:
> 
> 
> > The best yarn shop to go to is A Tangled Skein in Hyattsville or College Park, MD 301-779-3399. Just tell them Carlyta (frequent buyer) sent you. You will need a car though--not close to any subway lines.
> ...


I'm leaving tomorrow morning...I'm definitely going to try to get to A Tangled Skein. By the way, that's the name of one of my favorite books (Piers Anthony is the author)...I had already planned on taking that book on my trip!


----------



## lora_novo (Aug 14, 2011)

you can check here:
http://www.sweaterbabe.com/directoryVA.htm


----------



## ladybug (Jan 19, 2011)

In DC now and went to A Yarn Spot yesterday in the silver spring/Wheaton area. 11406 Georgia Ave # A
Silver Spring&#8206; MD&#8206; 20902-1944
Lovely shop and ladies very helpful there. If you go tell them the Ky lady sent you! Maybe next time I'm in they will give me A discount! Beautiful yarns there. I'll try to get to the Tangled Skein today.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

All right!!! I know you'll enjoy this store. Have a safe trip.


----------

